# Top Gear tonight, Polar Special



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

my friend just reminded me, so i thought id do the same

8pm BBC2

http://www.radiotimes.com/ListingsS...76&jspLocation=/jsp/prog_details_fullpage.jsp


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good shout your friend


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers for the reminder Tej


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Already got it noted, but thanks for reminding me after the afternoon session ( glenlivet and bud) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

also on BBC HD for those with HDTV 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> also on BBC HD for those with HDTV 8)


Well spotted. 

Sky+'ed since I'll be going to Kneesworth in a bit.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > also on BBC HD for those with HDTV 8)
> ...


followed by Heroes if you haven't seen in on Sci Fi, well worth a watch


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Good man, I had forgotten!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Starting now


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Neither of them wore a seatbelt.

Disgusting example to set to young polar types.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone know if its repeated hd if poss


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Clarkson driving off while May has a crap from the back of the truck

Clarkson getting a bolt stuck to his lips

Seen it before but - Icelandic trick to reinflate a tyre with lighter fluid and a match

Good crack - almost worth the license fee.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

foojeek said:


> Neither of them wore a seatbelt.
> 
> Disgusting example to set to young polar types.


& spent most of the trip drinking Gin & Tonic. Felt a tad sorry for the Hamster as he defo got the shitty end of the stick 

Very funny though :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Enjoyed that. Need 5000 calories a day on an arctic trek, although possibly that doesnt apply if you're sat in a nice warm truck. :lol:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Brilliant.

Repeated Sunday 29th bbc2 8pm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ezzie said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Repeated Sunday 29th bbc2 8pm


Excellent - forgot about it and missed it - Sky box now set for auto on Sunday


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant.
> ...


Good after all that i forgot to Sky+ it


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> & spent most of the trip drinking Gin & Tonic. Felt a tad sorry for the Hamster as he defo got the shitty end of the stick
> 
> Very funny though :lol:


Agreed. Hamster did an amazing job and looked genuinely distraught near the end.

Have to say that was one of the best challenges yet, I felt claustrophobic when they were stuck in the boulder fields for three day!

So how on earth did they get back then? Were the cars/crew flown out as I doubt they'd trek back through that crap in any hurry.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Was wondering about the return journey myself. They did say that rescue from the boulder fields was impossible, so maybe they got the Icelanders (I think they were) to drive the Toyota back?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

When they pushed Clarkson into the water in the ice 

His face! :lol: :lol:

don't think he was too happy about that and i can't say i blame him.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Just wish Audi built cars as well as Toyota...the punishment that thing took was amazing.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> When they pushed Clarkson into the water in the ice
> 
> His face! :lol: :lol:
> 
> don't think he was too happy about that and i can't say i blame him.


That bit absolutely killed me :lol: :lol: He genuinely didn't expect it to happen....LOL


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

You would be so pissed off!

He said "how dare you"

Whats all that about with the dot hammer disappearing and reappearing? :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Due to work, had to set my trusty VCR for TG. Watched it this morning.

Top programme. Nuff said! 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

At least they took a decent chainsaw with them!

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Brilliant entertainment from the 3 amigos as usual.

Excellent photography too!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Viola!

http://www.invinciblehilux.co.uk/


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Viola!
> 
> http://www.invinciblehilux.co.uk/


Nice


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

foojeek said:


> Neither of them wore a seatbelt.
> 
> Disgusting example to set to young polar types.


I guess that would be in case the car went through the ice? Wouldn't want the seatbelt slowing down any escape?

Great show though.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Reminder - this is on again on Sunday 20:00 on BBC2 in case anyone like me, missed it before.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn - still managed to miss half of it :roll:

Last half hour was great though


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

perhaps it will be repeated on bbc three sometime in the week.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear you missed some, it was an awesome show though  . Had a quick look seems to be an episode on Saturday but it isn't clear if it's the same one or not http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/listings/ ... ce_id=4288


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Damn - still managed to miss half of it :roll:
> 
> Last half hour was great though


You should be able to watch it here. Just click on 'Polar Special'.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Or watch the lovely HD version HERE


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Each tyre cost Â£2500!!

What I do not understand is why they do not fit wider tyres for even better traction but had to do all the way down to 4 psi at some times?

Also why they didn't use tyres with huge nail studs like they use for racing on the ice? I guess the answer to this is a bit more obvious as they had to go through snow as well?

The web site is amazing too. The Hilux without modification looks absolutely dull...but after modifications it is amazing.

I actually watched this programme a few days before it went on TV...I really loved it.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> Or watch the lovely HD version HERE


Thanks for this, but how do I watch it? Whats an NZB file?
Sorry for being dumb


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Or watch the lovely HD version HERE


So glad I got HD in last Wednesday 8)


----------

